# WOW



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just came on for the first time in a few days.

No threads, no friends and no posts.

Guess there must have been a username and password discovery - and usage!!


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

That's stinks, wonder if the mods can restore it? Guess you need to change your password, someone must have guessed it was 'sexG0d' ;-)

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

Voltaire2013 said:


> That's stinks, wonder if the mods can restore it? Guess you need to change your password, someone must have guessed it was 'sexG0d' ;-)
> 
> Cheers,
> V(13)


Hey - you even knew it LOL.

Sure hope they can restore all of it!

I can't even send PMs...


----------



## Tobyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, I tried pm you, though you were banned.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh here you are.

The Mods can recreate your thread, but it may cost you a mint julep.

LH you made the http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sugges...-banned-members-when-ban-will-lifted-177.html thread. 
You could stop in and chat with the good people there, its a fun thread to read.

Glad your back online, saw your pm, replied!
TTYL


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

If you get banned, a notification appears.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

That stinks! And it's a lil strange. Wondered where you were! LOL!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh no! I have been wondering how you are doing!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

lonelyhusband321 said:


> Just came on for the first time in a few days.
> 
> No threads, no friends and no posts.
> 
> Guess there must have been a username and password discovery - and usage!!


Have you contacted a mod for help?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Is it possible that someone stumbled upon your thread in a computer that you have used in the past? Does your ex or your son have an old computer, phone, or tablet you've used. I could imagine if your wife stumbled onto your thread that she might not want you to continue, as many people are against you reconciling with her.
Just a thought to consider.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Thought you got pizzed and left. Youre one of my fave posters.

I would change my password if i were you.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Are you looking to have your threads restored?


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Are you looking to have your threads restored?


I think is is traveling for business again, but he will be back I am sure.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for responding to my PM about this CA.


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm neither a tech guru nor a person with a lot of time (unfortunately).

How do I go about getting all my "stuff" restored??


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Just say yes or no.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

It would be good if LH's thread were restored, but in case it is not, here is a summary:

Forced to take a pay cut at a new job that requires a long daily commute, LonelyHusband321 suffers depression. His wife, a SAHM who has relatively little to do since their only child, a 13-year-old son is at school, is unsupportive emotionally and financially. She resents the reduced lifestyle, which is nonetheless still solidly middle class. She begins an online EA with a childhood schoolmate with whom she complains about LH becoming a loser. She and EA partner increasingly discuss their lives as lovers, even if they have not consummated the affair.

LH discovers the chat conversations on her phone one night. She agrees to end the inappropriate relationship. Reconciliation, however, is false as she hides continued communication with OM. OM's wife is not understanding of the affair and OM ends his marriage. LH also files for divorce. His wife reacts angrily to his request.

At this point LH has moved out. There is little communication between the two of them, except regarding their son. LH learns that OM remarries rather quickly but to someone else. LH's WW has in effect been dumped twice in the space of less than a year. After filing for D, LH finds a better job closer to home.

Initially, ExWW, a intelligent high achiever who studied history in college, blames LH when explaining the family's break up to son. LH overcomes this alienation rather quickly because his son is a well grounded kid. Ex does not need LH for financial reasons. Her elderly father will pass the scene sooner rather than later, leaving her a substantial inheritance. Still she is now LonelyExW who has trouble sleeping because of her discomfort.

She writes LH to ask for a second chance. She admits to being stupid and disloyal to a great guy. LH was considering whether to talk to her when his thread vanished.

Questions for the reader:

1) Did she ever have sex with OM?
2) Is she genuinely remorseful?
3) Can LH find someone new and better?
4) What would be best for son?
5) Does ex really love LH?
6) What does an ex like this do to demonstrate that she has got her head screwed on right?
7) Can a marriage recover from such profound betrayal?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

lh321... Just left you a reply over on the "Banned" thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

lonelyhusband321 said:


> I'm neither a tech guru nor a person with a lot of time (unfortunately).
> 
> How do I go about getting all my "stuff" restored??






Coffee Amore said:


> Just say yes or no.


Cool. All you have to do is say yes and it will be back.
It would be easier to have it restored.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

LH, You only have to say "yes" to get your thread back, but apparently you have to change your pm settings also. Here is how to do it:


Coffee Amore said:


> Receiving or not receiving PMs is something he has to change. Mods don't set that option. That option is in the User CP at the top right of the screen. From there he has to go to Control Panel to fix his personal settings. He controls if he receives PMs or not.


When you say "yes," I recommend you also ask to have it moved to the private section.

Do you think your ex-wife got into your account or do you have another idea of how this could have happened?


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

Coffee Amore said:


> Are you looking to have your threads restored?


Yes - absolutely.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, the threads are back.


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

coffee amore said:


> ok, the threads are back.


thanks!!!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad you're back to "being", lh.

Btw, Long Walk gets the award for the best "thread synopsis" ever!

:lol:


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Glad you're back to "being", lh.
> 
> Btw, Long Walk gets the award for the best "thread synopsis" ever!
> 
> :lol:


:iagree:

LW should become a writer for Reader's Digest.

Is there still a Reader's Digest???


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lonelyhusband321 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> LW should become a writer for Reader's Digest.
> 
> Is there still a Reader's Digest???


Yes there is. One of my brother's still gets them... there is a basket full of recent editions in his guest bathroom.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

lonelyhusband321 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> LW should become a writer for Reader's Digest.


Or Cliffs Notes... 



lonelyhusband321 said:


> Is there still a Reader's Digest???


Yes indeed. I just bought this month's issue!


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Yes there is. One of my brother's still gets them... there is a basket full of recent editions in his guest bathroom.


I bet LW has a version of "War and Peace" in one of them.


----------

